# How to install a temp probe on ATI 9800 pro AIW



## gustahot (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi, I know that my ATI 9800 pro it does not have a temperature probe to measure temperature. But for me this is very important, I have a problems even with small overclock changes so I need to know temp level of my card to take the right action (My card is ok with default options)

I saw on Ebay for example that Thermaltake Hardcano include extra temp probes to be installed on any PC component. But was imposible to find on internet anybody who already have a temp probe installed on any ATI 9800 pro AIW card.

What do you think? Where to install? Will be good idea? Do you know any other place to buy only one temp probe? I dont want to buy a expensive Thermaltake Hardcano only for one temp probe!

Thanks to all.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 14, 2005)

hm not good dont isntall the sensor between cooler and core so install it on the cooler or on the other side of the core but no matter what the sensor would not be exacr


----------

